# Word of the Day:  Awry



## Ruthanne (Sep 6, 2020)

away from the appropriate, planned, or expected course; amiss.
"I got the impression that something was awry"

out of the normal or correct position; askew.
"he was hatless, his silver hair awry"


----------



## peramangkelder (Sep 6, 2020)

The best laid plans of mice and men often go awry 
adapted from a Poem by Robert Burns
This is one of my fav sayings because my plans often go awry


----------



## Pappy (Sep 6, 2020)

When I saw a different pair of men’s shoes by the bed, I knew something was a awry...


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 6, 2020)

All went awry when an elephant walked through the front doors of the China shop.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Sep 6, 2020)

peramangkelder said:


> The best laid plans of mice and men often go awry
> adapted from a Poem by Robert Burns



A very common mis-quotation.  It's 'schemes', not 'plans'..

The best laid schemes o' mice an' men
Gang aft a-gley, 
An' lea'e us nought but grief an' pain,
For promised joy.


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 6, 2020)

When I stepped on the scale this morning I knew something was awry with my diet plan!


----------



## Keesha (Sep 6, 2020)

When I stepped on the weight scale I knew something was awry with the scale.


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 6, 2020)

Keesha said:


> When I stepped on the weight scale I knew something was awry with the scale.


I'd like to say the same thing @Keesha but then my thinking might be awry...


----------



## RubyK (Sep 7, 2020)

I knew that something had gone terribly awry when my former husband called me early in the morning.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 7, 2020)

Keesha said:


> When I stepped on the weight scale I knew something was awry with the scale.


I'm thinking you and I own the same bathroom scale, Keesha! ROFLMAO!


----------



## Sliverfox (Sep 7, 2020)

Rainy weather has twisted my thoughts awry today.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 7, 2020)

Sliverfox said:


> Rainy weather has twisted my thoughts awry today.


That's what Norman Bates, said.


----------

